
Got Cash? You Can Loan Money Like a Big-Time Banker
 - bootload
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/startups/news/2007/05/microlenders
======
sabat
FWIW, I know Chris Larsen -- I worked with him at his previous startup. Great
guy.

